# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  SQL Edge 2.0 with editable query result window and master-detail views

## baybreezesoft

SQL Edge is a SQL query tool that allows users to execute SQL queries, browse schema information in ER diagrams, and visualize data relationships. With SQL Edge, users can use only one query to retrieve data in a master table, and then browse data in all related detail tables. Users can also insert, edit, and delete table records in the data grids.

Please refer to http://www.baybreezesoft.com for product details.

SQL Edge has six perspectives. The "Query Perspective" allows users to run any SQL queries and scripts. The query result window is editable if all selected columns are from one table and also include the primary key of the table.

There are two relationship perspectives. The "Relationship Table View" displays data in the master-detail style. The "Relationship Tree View" displays master table records as top-level tree nodes. The nodes can be expanded to reveal any level of related detail records. In addition, clicking any node will display the corresponding data in a detail grid.

The "Model Perspective" displays tables and their relationships in ER diagrams. The tables can be from different databases. Users can define master-detail relationships among these tables, and print or save the diagram for future reference.  

The "Execution Plan Perspective" displays the execution plan of a query. It supports Oracle and PostgreSQL execution plans.

The following list the major features:

(1) Support Oracle, MySQL, Microsoft SQL Server, PostgreSQL and any JDBC compatible databases. 

(2) Allow users to specify JDBC drivers at run-time, and provide wizards to help setup JDBC connections. Easy to install, and easy to setup. 

(3) SQL editor supports syntax highlighting and SQL statement formatting.

(4) SQL edtior allows users to execute SQL scripts. The query result window is editable if all selected columns are from one table and also include the primary key of the table.

(5) Schema perspective displays the table schema information, including column definitions, primary key, indexes, and foreign keys. 

(6) Relationship table view displays the related data in the master-detail style, with master table data shown in the top grid, and all related detail table data in a list of bottom grids. 

(7) Relationship tree view displays the master table records as top-level tree nodes, and the related detail records as child nodes. Click any of these tree nodes will display the corresponding record data in a detail grid.

(8) Model perspective displays tables and their relationships in ER diagrams. The tables can be from different databases. Users can define master-detail relationships among these tables, and print or save the diagram for future reference.

(9) Execution plan perspective displays the execution plan of a query. It supports Oracle and PostgreSQL execution plans.

----------

